# Deer Motor FCG



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, I finally found three deer at a garage sale so I took out the motors and scrapped 2 of the deer... not sure if I am going to do anything with the one I kept. So with motor #1 I started a cheap FCG that can be created with less than $20! Here is what I came up with:





This is a pretty simple project and perfect for a beginner. If anyone else has used a deer motor to make one of these let me know-I would love to see what you have come up with as well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

good use of a deer motor. Nice movement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement isn't typical for an FCG, but I like it - very gentle and floaty.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I didn't want it to look exactly like the typical fcg because someone else in my subdivision has an fcg already. I wasn't sure what I was looking to change though... it kinda just happened with the build.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the movement!!!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I much perfer your FCG concept than the typical FCG. The slow floating motion fulfills my brain's image of a spirit much better than something flying toward you and then retracting.*


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE that!! been needing ideas for my deer motor. Please leave that video up for a couple more days so I can steal... oops, borrow.. your idea. LOL 

and thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Hey everyone, I finally found three deer at a garage sale so I took out the motors and scrapped 2 of the deer... not sure if I am going to do anything with the one I kept. So with motor #1 I started a cheap FCG that can be created with less than $20! Here is what I came up with:
> 
> This is a pretty simple project and perfect for a beginner. If anyone else has used a deer motor to make one of these let me know-I would love to see what you have come up with as well.


Deer motors are great because of there slow speed, mine used a deer motor and needed a fair amount of counter weight


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool use of a deer motor!! if I ever find another on, will have to try it!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

if you guys want I can make a quick tutorial... It's a pretty simple concept that you all could probably figure out just by the video but i can post pics and a parts list if you want.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> Deer motors are great because of there slow speed, mine used a deer motor and needed a fair amount of counter weight


can you post a pic of how you counterweight that prop? Thanks


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work, great movement


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

SuperCreep31 said:


> can you post a pic of how you counterweight that prop? Thanks


Sorry, don't have any pictures. Add a pully a little behind the one for the head, and run a line through it with weight on the other end. If you search for fcg counterweight, I think there is a post with a diagram on it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, I have 8 motors right now, just working on ideas for each one.


----------

